

Ask HN: Best Sites for UK Job Search - LTheobald

Hi all,<p>There&#x27;s a big push in a lot of smarter job matching sites coming out. Sites like Hired &amp; White Truffle look great for finding that next great job without having to check a list of search results on a regular basis (like on say Monster). But so many of these sites have a very heavy US focus. Does anyone know any that is more UK based? I&#x27;d like to upload my CV &amp; talk about a salary in pounds instead of using résumé &amp; dollars :)<p>As a UK resident thinking of finding myself a new job, my options seem a little limited at the moment! You have your classic job search sites like Monster &amp; LinkedIn but nothing a little smarter. So I&#x27;d love some suggestions. I wanted to shout out a question on Twitter but knowing my development manager follows me (and tends to see all my tweets), asking around for job search advice probably will cause a bit of an interesting question the next day!<p>Thanks for any input,
Lee
======
ig1
Find the companies you want to work for and reach out to them directly. Even
if the company doesn't have a current opening they may be willing to create a
role for you or put you on-top of the pile for when a role does open up.

It's more hard-work than submitting CVs but it gives you a much better chance
of finding a job you love.

------
srgvd
While not a job-posting board, but rather a once-a-year event, I still can
recommend Silicon Milk Roundabout:
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/startups](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/startups)

You might browse through current London's startup needs.

------
helen842000
Would you consider a 1:1 UK based service? Mainly to investigate your options
& find the right kind of jobs that are not via a recruiter.

Or are you more after a list you can check daily?

------
gadders
JobServe.com could be of use.

